# Threes A Crowd!!! Especially in the tub...



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Bathtime can be so much fun!!! Hey Bonnie and Hey Roosevelt were quite content until Hey-zle weazled her way in!!! Looks like I will need a bigger tub!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cricket, those are the cutest pictures - particularly the last one. Renee wil be thrilled to see them. Boy, she sure knows how to raise healthy boys and girls.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

My pleasure!!! I could take photos all day long of my flock! If only... and yes, Renee will certainly enjoy! I hope it fills her heart with giggles like it does mine!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great pictures and lovely birds!

Terry


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

*More*

Although, if the tub were bigger, I think Halo and Hey Jude would have jumped in!!! Hey Zues, thankfully, is busy sitting on eggs...


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

They are lovely pics.. and your gang look like they are really having fun 

I love the way you name them. It's kinda like how all our woodpigeons, past and present, have a name which ends in -wood.

John


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

So cute!! It looks like they're standing in line.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Cricket, you have some very pretty, happy and healthy looking birds there.
Thanks for the pics...

fp


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I think they need a bigger bathtub.  It's amazing how they all squeezed in together.

The second pic looks like they're kissing.

Nice plump birds who look healthy and content.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ah, I love bath time pics, your birds look so big and strong in the itty bitty tub!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cricket, 

I really enjoyed seeing these pictures and your birds are just beautiful They really crammed themselves into that tub, lol.....so cute


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What great pictures! Really cute! 

Well, maybe a tub w/rooom for ONE more...I mean, cozy is where it's at in a SPA PIGEON TUB!


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks all for viewing and posting such nice comments! They are lucky today with our unusually warm weather... it was up to 52 degrees! Hope that lasts!!! Not looking forward to the cold temps. Brrr... and it limits our bathtime fun!!!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Cricket,

Great pics and beautiful birds! I think you are definitely going to have to get a bigger tub for them all to splash about together. How sweet!

Lindi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Cricket, those are the cutest pictures - particularly the last one. Renee wil be thrilled to see them. Boy, she sure knows how to raise healthy boys and girls.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Yes, I'm THRILLED!!! LOL
They look so happy. Yep.........think you need a bigger tub there my girl. Go to the dollar store and get you a kitty litter pan for $2. Put two gallons of water and watch them go to town. Heyzle wouldn't even take a bath a lot of times when I put water out for the birds. Seemed she wasn't always crazy about it. Hey Bonnie on the other hand, was usually in the tub, standing with no water waiting for me to fill it up. Hey Roosevelt always was the first one in and the last one out. He wouldn't always share either. LOL Looks like they've settled in very well. I'm sure that by now I'm just a distant memory, if that. Doesn't matter though. They are happy and that's what I wanted for them.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Cricket said:


> ...if the tub were bigger, I think Halo and Hey Jude would have jumped in!!!...


Yep, bathing seems to be contagious! Beautiful, heathy birds, lovely airy flight pen.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah Renee!!! was wondering where you were! I will get a litter pan. Hey-zle actually started this episode. And Hey Roosevelt was the last to get out. He actually preened Hey Bonnie and Hey-zle a few times by accident!!! They are settling in fine, but I am sure they wonder where you are. At least we all can bet they are wondering where the large litter pan is!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

My twin grandsons birthday is tomorrow and we had a party for them tonight, so I've been down in NC for a while. Back now. Will get to your PM in a little while.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Cricket,

Those are beauties! Yes community bathing is quite the thing. Very cozy!

Feather


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*cute!*

Very cute bath time photos. I'll bet a larger tub would make for quite a hot tub crowd. They look great.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Cricket -- Great pictures, thanks for sharing. My trio of pijjies have a bath ritual on Saturdays -- Pete goes first, then George, then Samantha. And no one tries to interfere w/ Pete's bath time ... George tried to jump in once and received a scolding plus a wing slap for his efforts


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

dekebrent said:


> Cricket -- Great pictures, thanks for sharing. My trio of pijjies have a bath ritual on Saturdays -- Pete goes first, then George, then Samantha. And no one tries to interfere w/ Pete's bath time ... George tried to jump in once and received a scolding plus a wing slap for his efforts



Mmm, ever try to give them a "shower," Derrick?

Squeaks gets both. If I don't feel like taking time away from the computer, I will put out the kitty litter pan. If I'm in the bathroom already, Squeaks gets a shower.

I always know when he's ready for a "bath" because he spends more time at the cat's water dishes! Never fails!  

I've learned to watch - after putting out the kitty litter box with water and Squeaks just jumps out and has no bath interest!


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Tried the larger kitty litter box pan this evening and they all looked at me like I was nuts!!! which I am, so... no biggy. I guess my timing was off eh? Too late in the day for a washin'... spoiled brats. Good news is they are all paired up! Bad news is, the eggs Halo and Hey Zues are sitting on are again duds... First egg laid Thursday, thanksgiving. Still no veins... so, I'm guessing duds. How can this be???


----------

